# JOBS JOBS JOBS



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Don't know if this has been posted, but anyways I was just curious to hear what job/career you fellas and gals are in?

I'll start it out. I am a Nuclear Securtiy Officer.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

I own a laundromat


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

i work at a restaurant im a bartender and i also do serving catoring and banquets


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

student lol


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I work in a plastic factory


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I work for CISIS.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I am a Broadcast Systems Engineer. I work for SNY, the Mets cable TV station in NYC.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

3D Artist - Infinity Ward


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Senior System Analyst working the role as a Solution Analyst for an Insurance Company.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Own my own cigar shops


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm an Industrial Sculptor for Chrysler's design studios, and have a small side business working on muscle and tuner cars(Blue Flame Fabricating).


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Design/Engineer for a kiosk and store fabriaction company called Kiosko. Thank god people need to have their cell phones. Its whats kept us alive during this economy crunch. Majority of our customers are cell phone companies.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Blue Flame said:


> Design/Engineer for a kiosk and store fabriaction company called Kiosko. Thank god people need to have their cell phones. Its whats kept us alive during this economy crunch. Majority of our customers are cell phone companies.


My dad does heating and cooling and he does alot of work through cell phone companies, he works on the cell phone towers because alot of them have this little building by the tower that have to be cooled. He gets calls at 3 am to go work for them, its nuts.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Real Estate / Property Management Financial Analyst & full time college student.......


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

roccov12345 said:


> Real Estate / Property Management Financial Analyst & full time college student.......


haha i'm in Resort Real Estate and will be full time college again this fall.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Drafter/Designer in the transmission industry. High voltage powerlines and substations.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Student


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

So the guys who only listed "students" dont have any sort of job? Can you see yourself in it? That silver spoon in your hand? haha

I work for a private security firm. We provide security for Chicago night clubs, athletes, celebs, and events.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Boobah said:


> Real Estate / Property Management Financial Analyst & full time college student.......


haha i'm in Resort Real Estate and will be full time college again this fall.
[/quote]

Oh nice, I would love to take a trip over to the resort side. My fiance used to work in the same field and she loved it! I'm on the commercial/office side so it gets pretty boring at times. Where abouts are you located.....? Please don't say somewhere with Palm trees.....


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

TheWayThingsR said:


> So the guys who only listed "students" dont have any sort of job? Can you see yourself in it? That silver spoon in your hand? haha
> 
> I work for a private security firm. We provide security for Chicago night clubs, athletes, celebs, and events.


a student in high school not college, i work during the summer doing what ever job i can to save up for a car but i dont have a job at the moment


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> *So the guys who only listed "students" dont have any sort of job? Can you see yourself in it? That silver spoon in your hand? haha*
> 
> I work for a private security firm. We provide security for Chicago night clubs, athletes, celebs, and events.


no i dont have a job. i get an allowence from my parents. this is as long as i put myself through further education.

i sometimes help my dad out at his buisness when he is short a few staff members. but i dont have a proper regular job. 
its the perks of being young


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Trigger lover said:


> *So the guys who only listed "students" dont have any sort of job? Can you see yourself in it? That silver spoon in your hand? haha*
> 
> I work for a private security firm. We provide security for Chicago night clubs, athletes, celebs, and events.


no i dont have a job. i get an allowence from my parents. this is as long as i put myself through further education.

i sometimes help my dad out at his buisness when he is short a few staff members. but i dont have a proper regular job. 
its the perks of being young









[/quote]

I wish I could of gone to college w/o a job. Consider yourself lucky!


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Avatar~God said:


> I'm an Industrial Sculptor for Chrysler's design studios, and have a small side business working on muscle and tuner cars(Blue Flame Fabricating).


Really cool man, your a lucky man to keep that job half the people I know that work for Chrysler got laid off or worse.

But I cant find work, Michigan is a hard place to find work.

[/quote]
Yeah....it was a close one. They were leavin above and below me. I was on the railing of the titanic, looking down like Leonardo. Just glad we didn't go under. With the Italians running it now, we should be in pretty good shape. It's nice having actual car people heading it up, than someone who only dealt with home improvement goods. You want to hear something funny? Bob Nardelli has a Prowler, and he thinks it's a hot rod. Gimmy a break! My neon could whip that thing, NP!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

roccov12345 said:


> *So the guys who only listed "students" dont have any sort of job? Can you see yourself in it? That silver spoon in your hand? haha*
> 
> I work for a private security firm. We provide security for Chicago night clubs, athletes, celebs, and events.


no i dont have a job. i get an allowence from my parents. this is as long as i put myself through further education.

i sometimes help my dad out at his buisness when he is short a few staff members. but i dont have a proper regular job. 
its the perks of being young









[/quote]

I wish I could of gone to college w/o a job. Consider yourself lucky!
[/quote]

Exactly roccov.

Trigger, thats not a perk of being young, trust me. You got lucky. But good for you that your parents can do that for you. Dont consider it a perk though, just be grateful.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Personal Trainer - 3 Certifications







and more coming!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

I sell lodges and holiday homes..not for long though as i start work as a firefighter in october


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

I am Senior Manager of Funny Pictures at Piranha-Fury Headquarters.

It's a tough job but it pays well and I enjoy it. I am on call 24 hours a day to post funny pics or help out around headquarters when they need it.

Other than that, I sit around all day and night on my soiled Blue Couch drinking beer.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Right now I am working as a machine operator doing embroidery but I am trying to get my foot in the door in the library system. I would like to be a librarian someday.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

Devon Amazon said:


> I sell lodges and holiday homes..not for long though as i start work as a firefighter in october


congrats man you have my dream job


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

roccov12345 said:


> I wish I could of gone to college w/o a job. Consider yourself lucky!


same here.

im a plumbing systems engineer. basically i design research labs for a lot of NYC colleges.


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

full time student. but i work at costco


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

Doing a "marketing" internship right now over summer, but will go back to college in about a month. Studying to get an engineering degree


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Blue Flame said:


> I'm an Industrial Sculptor for Chrysler's design studios, and have a small side business working on muscle and tuner cars(Blue Flame Fabricating).


Really cool man, your a lucky man to keep that job half the people I know that work for Chrysler got laid off or worse.

But I cant find work, Michigan is a hard place to find work.

[/quote]
Yeah....it was a close one. They were leavin above and below me. I was on the railing of the titanic, looking down like Leonardo. Just glad we didn't go under. With the Italians running it now, we should be in pretty good shape. It's nice having actual car people heading it up, than someone who only dealt with home improvement goods. *You want to hear something funny? Bob Nardelli has a Prowler, and he thinks it's a hot rod.* Gimmy a break! My neon could whip that thing, NP!
[/quote]

Hahha, ohh the irony. Good to hear things are going good over there with the new guys in charge.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> *So the guys who only listed "students" dont have any sort of job? Can you see yourself in it? That silver spoon in your hand? haha*
> 
> I work for a private security firm. We provide security for Chicago night clubs, athletes, celebs, and events.


no i dont have a job. i get an allowence from my parents. this is as long as i put myself through further education.

i sometimes help my dad out at his buisness when he is short a few staff members. but i dont have a proper regular job. 
its the perks of being young









[/quote]

I wish I could of gone to college w/o a job. Consider yourself lucky!
[/quote]

Exactly roccov.

Trigger, thats not a perk of being young, trust me. You got lucky. But good for you that your parents can do that for you. Dont consider it a perk though, just be grateful.
[/quote]

Dont get me wrong i am very grateful too my parents. i owe them alot. 
But i actually really cant wait to graduate and get myself a proper job. id be far more independent and dont have to rely on the allowence i get. Although i still have no idea what area of work i wanna go into after i graduate.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Trigger lover said:


> *So the guys who only listed "students" dont have any sort of job? Can you see yourself in it? That silver spoon in your hand? haha*
> 
> I work for a private security firm. We provide security for Chicago night clubs, athletes, celebs, and events.


no i dont have a job. i get an allowence from my parents. this is as long as i put myself through further education.

i sometimes help my dad out at his buisness when he is short a few staff members. but i dont have a proper regular job. 
its the perks of being young









[/quote]

I wish I could of gone to college w/o a job. Consider yourself lucky!
[/quote]

Exactly roccov.

Trigger, thats not a perk of being young, trust me. You got lucky. But good for you that your parents can do that for you. Dont consider it a perk though, just be grateful.
[/quote]

Dont get me wrong i am very grateful too my parents. i owe them alot. 
But i actually really cant wait to graduate and get myself a proper job. id be far more independent and dont have to rely on the allowence i get. Although i still have no idea what area of work i wanna go into after i graduate.
[/quote]

I can understand that aspect. I think you're probably in the same boat with a lot of other people, that is not really knowing what they truly want to do after graduation. It seems like it usually falls into place some how or another. I just wish I fell into a job that I actually enjoyed. heh!

Give it a couple years after you go independent, you'll wish you were 18 again. I do anyway!


----------



## Orracle (Feb 7, 2008)

I work at a local country club as a server in the fine dining department, oh what fun lol. Other than that I take a few classes at college


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm a longshoreman. It's a strange job because there's such a wide variety of work we do. But mostly I operate equipment like semi-truck, forklift, heavy bull, and locomotive.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

My father passed away when I was only 5, my mother never remarried and it was me her and my brother who's only one year older than I am. Grew up without money. Earned everything I got. I am a workaholic. I have been working since I was 14 and before that I shoveled snow for people and other odd jobs.

Worked for a catering business at 14-17
Pizza shop at 16-17
Dairy Queen for a month then offered another job
17-18 another pizza job, moved to asst. manager
Summer at a Dairy working 70+ hours a week
18-19 Intramural Official
Currently working at a golf course weed eating, push mowing, changing holes and all kinds of other stuff.
This coming school year I have been hired as the Program Assistant for Ohio University's Intramural Sports

I worked two jobs and had double sessions for football at the same time, and I did two jobs, played football, and had school all at once. Not to mention basically running a household. I am currently paying my own way through college as well. I am proud knowing I earned what I got, so no silver spoon here.


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

Canada Revenue Agency- Auditor


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm working the corner of Jane and Finch in Toronto under cover.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm an Interior and Exterior Painter and Decorater, working with a local firm.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

db04ph said:


> Canada Revenue Agency- Auditor


i got a bone to pick with you then!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Director of Finance for a local non-profit that deals with mentally challenged kids with behavioral issues.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Director of Finance for a local non-profit that deals with mentally challenged kids with behavioral issues.


Piranha-fury.......


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Director of Finance for a local non-profit that deals with mentally challenged kids with behavioral issues.


Piranha-fury.......
[/quote]
Exactly :nod:


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I'm a support worker at a residential school for children with severe autism, severe learning difficulties and severe challenging behaviour amongst other things.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

director of materials/operations (37% shareholder) for certified transmission.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

I.T. specialist/computer technician for my county's libraries.


----------



## novajaymes (May 30, 2008)

diesel mechanic at a freightliner dealership


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Not working at the moment. Iv applied at (no kidding) 20+ jobs and havnt got hired by one. I could go and do landscaping but iv decided to start getting some experience in other areas since landscaping is all iv ever done. But no one wants to hire someone that doesnt know how to work the till and I dont have the money to go to school to get an education in something else so im screwed.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Piranha Dan said:


> Drafter/Designer in the transmission industry. High voltage powerlines and substations.


We just added a new substation at our nuclear plant


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Some interesting jobs guys and gals. My job is pretty easy







i don't get paid for what I do, but what may happen. Hopefully that never happens either.


----------



## vinniegambini (Feb 28, 2003)

I'm an office manager at an ice rink. Pretty interesting


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

last year i was a full time student w/o a job. it was nice. military GI bill paid me enough so that i could live without a job. every once in a while i would sub in for a custodian for the schools. this semester im taking off from school and working at a new job as a dock worker for Estes trucking company. great money!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Started a new job today as a machine operator in a factory.
I run the machine that makes Ice packs, the kind you pop and frezze up instantly.

I've always been a hands on kinda guy so it suits me just fine and the moneys ok


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

welder.and when i say welder i mean a welder.not a "guy that can weld"...a welder.i can braize aluminum oxyaccetylene for sh*t sake.i take pride in my job.i mostly mig and tig tho.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

welding is tough...I did mig and tig both and enjoyed it...did gas heliarc i think they called it....I was horrible at arc welding...I'd always make the damn electrode stick and then I'd lift my helmet up and then ZAAAPPP I'd go partially blinde for a bit hahaha.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Mattones said:


> I'm working the corner of Jane and Finch in Toronto under cover.


Joke or Serious?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

E-THUG said:


> I'm working the corner of Jane and Finch in Toronto under cover.


Joke or Serious?
[/quote]

You better let him know thats your mom's corner!


----------



## joeytoad83 (Sep 10, 2004)

truck driver


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Primarily construction, at least thats the "general" term for what i do... For the past 10 years or so I have worked with my dad building houses for my family, once every 2 years or so we build, sell the existing house, and move. Its awesome because i get to learn everything involved from the design and initial excavation, through painting, trim and finish work. Lots of time with concrete and forms, framing, electrical, plumbing, stucco and rock work, windows, doors, landscaping and laying sod...EVERYTHING except sheetrock, carpet and laying shingles basically, mainly because its easier to have a crew bust that out... Plans for house number 6 are in the works, and should begin this fall... Look for another tank build hopefully









Right now i am doing a 3 bathroom remodel by myself, basic stuff like laying tile, setting toilets/sinks/counter tops, painting etc... Its kinda sweet being my own boss, and not having to take orders from anybody but the homeowners... The house is from the 60s so its a challenge to make everything look original, they are keeping decorative tile in the shower and stuff like that so its taken some imagination for sure!

Heres some pics of the last house we sold, dont have any of the current one other than what you see in my SW tank build










Living room









Back deck


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

amazing job







^^^^^^^


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I HAVE THE BEST JOB OF ALL MICHIGAN UNEMPLOYMENT, NOT REALLY IT SUCKS WHO AM I KIDDING!!!!!!

WILL WORK FOR PIRANHAS


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

"Will work for piranhas" lol I luv that but on a serious note I hope your situation gets better real soon.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> I HAVE THE BEST JOB OF ALL MICHIGAN UNEMPLOYMENT, NOT REALLY IT SUCKS WHO AM I KIDDING!!!!!!
> 
> WILL WORK FOR PIRANHAS


If there is one place I have remorse for when it comes to employment, its Michigan. Good luck.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Why is Michigan getting hit so hard? Is it because of the huge car industry there?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Ja said:


> Why is Michigan getting hit so hard? Is it because of the huge car industry there?


Right on.


----------



## some_kid (Dec 27, 2006)

in high school, but i work at a local movie theater. do everything that doesnt deal with the projectors.
on a side note, my dad works for ford (live in metro detroit) and hes been laid on and off. longest he was out of work was 2 months though, so we got really lucky.
my mom is too lazy to have a job because "there is so much she needs to do at home to keep the place running!"............


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

some_kid said:


> in high school, but i work at a local movie theater. do everything that doesnt deal with the projectors.
> on a side note, my dad works for ford (live in metro detroit) and hes been laid on and off. longest he was out of work was 2 months though, so we got really lucky.
> my mom is too lazy to have a job because "there is so much she needs to do at home to keep the place running!"............


I wouldn't exactly say that your mom is lazy.


----------



## I-Eat-My-Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Work for the fed gov't.... =)


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

well im a student going into my last year, but i landed a summer job as a project leader at an architect company. 
im going to be a landscape engineer and this is one of the sort of jobs we can get


----------



## I-Eat-My-Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Red Dragons?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> Back deck


i love a slightly raised tiered deck like that...also sweet GSP







mine just turned 1


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Run a computer IT business


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> Primarily construction, at least thats the "general" term for what i do... For the past 10 years or so I have worked with my dad building houses for my family, once every 2 years or so we build, sell the existing house, and move. Its awesome because i get to learn everything involved from the design and initial excavation, through painting, trim and finish work. Lots of time with concrete and forms, framing, electrical, plumbing, stucco and rock work, windows, doors, landscaping and laying sod...EVERYTHING except sheetrock, carpet and laying shingles basically, mainly because its easier to have a crew bust that out... Plans for house number 6 are in the works, and should begin this fall... Look for another tank build hopefully
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I luv the look of no railing around that deck, looks real slick.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Ja said:


> Primarily construction, at least thats the "general" term for what i do... For the past 10 years or so I have worked with my dad building houses for my family, once every 2 years or so we build, sell the existing house, and move. Its awesome because i get to learn everything involved from the design and initial excavation, through painting, trim and finish work. Lots of time with concrete and forms, framing, electrical, plumbing, stucco and rock work, windows, doors, landscaping and laying sod...EVERYTHING except sheetrock, carpet and laying shingles basically, mainly because its easier to have a crew bust that out... Plans for house number 6 are in the works, and should begin this fall... Look for another tank build hopefully
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I luv the look of no railing around that deck, looks real slick.








[/quote]

I like the look too, but isn't that a code violation?

How much is that house going for?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm an ARSO (Assistant Retail Sales Operations) for a wireless provider. Mostly I do conflict management between reps and customers, inventory, and operations compliance in my store.

I also do freelance graphic design on the side (Its what my degree is actually in).


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

[email protected]° said:


> I like the look too, but isn't that a code violation?
> 
> How much is that house going for?


You only need rails for a deck if the deck is a certain height. Like here, I think if the deck is under 36 inches or 24 inches you won't need a deck. Of course building codes are different.


----------

